# 1960 Alumacraft Deep C



## CrappieSlayer36 (Jun 30, 2015)

I know, another one right, lol. We'll after seeing this awesome boat on CL about 3 hours away, I had to have her. Over paid for her a little bit at 600 bones for the boat and trailer, but hey I know it was no steal but I wanted it and you don't find too many of them in these parts.

I use to have a 1950's model Alumacraft a few years ago and loved it. Alas I had to get rid of it and it has been one of the possessions that to this day regret doing it. It was stable on the water and awesome to fish out of. 

So here is the new vessel. They are like tanks.

Not sure which way I want to go with paint. I've read a lot about steel flex on here, but may just go with rustoleum. 

The boat had probly 50-75 screw holes all over the vessel, I had to take it to a weld shop to have the. All welded up. All were above the water line and I did not want to use jb weld. So I'm open to paint ideas. Thank you guys.


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 30, 2015)

That's a nice boat. Are you going to put the console back in? I'm not very good about judging boat lengths but is it 14'? It seems longer maybe...What are your plans?


----------



## CrappieSlayer36 (Jun 30, 2015)

No going with a tiller motor. Most likely a font deck, maybe some storage. Then a couple seats, the seats that were there were trash, but the mounts and brackets are good.

Paint is first and some work on the trailer. Trailer is in good shape though, going to set it up for drifting for blue cat and crappie fishing.

Will keep pictures a coming. Love this site.


----------



## VinTin (Jul 2, 2015)

The Open C didn't have any bow decking, same hull.

Are you sure yours is a Deep C?

I love my deep C and will be preserving it as is.


----------



## CrappieSlayer36 (Jul 3, 2015)

Yesum, deep c is what is on the tag that was on the transom. Got the interior scuffed up yesterday and ready for primer. 

Did not get to prime it today, it was raining a little so decided not to prime it today. Maybe tomorrow. I will definitely keep plenty of pictures as it comes along. 

I'm stuck on deciding on paint for the exterior hull, leaning towards just rustoleum over a good primer. I have been thinking about getting a decent paint gun, but I may not use it enough to purchase a decent gun. Thoughts on this?

Thank you


----------



## Johnny (Jul 3, 2015)

Slayer, you can get a smooth mirror finish on just about any metal surface with a little
pre-prep, correct primer and Rust-Oleum or Tractor Supply enamel paints 
with just the normal house painters paint brushes. Just follow the instructions
on the labels, try not to paint in the heat of the day in full sun, a little thinner
and you will have very satisfactory results.

How to paint your boat = https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=38237
All about Primers = https://www.tinboats.net/primer-and-paint-basics/


----------



## VinTin (Jul 3, 2015)

CrappieSlayer36 said:


> Yesum, deep c is what is on the tag that was on the transom. Got the interior scuffed up yesterday and ready for primer.
> 
> Did not get to prime it today, it was raining a little so decided not to prime it today. Maybe tomorrow. I will definitely keep plenty of pictures as it comes along.
> 
> ...




I'm curious as to why you would paint an aluminum boat.

Does it improve the fishing?


----------



## CrappieSlayer36 (Jul 4, 2015)

I admit it would look nice all polished up, but I painted the last one and it looked great. Honestly just would like to paint it. 

I think it will look nice, I have seen other similar craft painted and they look great. I think it will look awesome painted.


----------



## mgros483 (Jul 10, 2015)

VinTin said:


> The Open C didn't have any bow decking, same hull.
> 
> Are you sure yours is a Deep C?
> 
> I love my deep C and will be preserving it as is.




The bow cover was optional on the Deep C, at least in 1958


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice! Very Nice! Congrats! =D> 

Barefoot Johnny is telling you right on the painting part. He knows! 8) 
(Check out his link that is published. Lots of good info in it.)

She would look awesome all polished up and shiny. But, I too have seen some that are painted and look really nice. I'll be watching to see what you do with her. Again, congrats on your new, old gal!  

M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## bamabill (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice. I think I know where one of these is. Gonna go check it out.


----------



## CrappieSlayer36 (Oct 7, 2015)

Finally got around to painting the boat, we have a remodel going on at the house so my time has been spent, trying to keep the grass cut, working on the remodel and trying to get the boat ready for fall fishing here in Oklahoma.

I used rustoleum, thinned down per the instructions for spraying, and some hardener from tractor supply in the paint isle. The first time I painted it, it looked like hammered dog mess, but I finally got the color of paint I wanted and included the hardener this time around and it came out alright.

Unfortunately I did not have an indoor area to paint in so I had to paint it outside. I added a little bit of blue and black to some stock light grey and came up with something I am happy with. It dried like a sheet of glass and should look really nice with some vintage Alumacraft decals on it when I am done. I also did some swapping for another tinny with a motor on it that I wanted for my boat. The new boat is a 1965 Mirro craft 14 footer with a 1975 evinrude 25hp on it. I traded for it mainly for the motor, the motor should push the alumacraft along pretty good? Any thoughts on that motor for my boat. Anyway, enough jibber jabber, on to the pictures.


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2015)

The paint came out awesome! Great job!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 8, 2015)

=D> =D> =D> Great job!


----------



## CrappieSlayer36 (Oct 8, 2015)

Got the trailer rollers and bunks replaced today, and got the boat back on the trailer. Having a tractor with a loader and some big straps really helps things along, lol.

But here is a pic of her back on the trailer. I am sure the trailer would look nice re painted, but maybe some day. I want it functional right now, so maybe next year I will redo the trailer. Thanks for all the awesome comments and compliments.


----------



## BeerMe (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks great Crappie! =D> What part of OK are you in?


----------



## CrappieSlayer36 (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm south of Tulsa by about half an hour or so. Close to some great fishing all over the state. I'm rigging her up for catfish and crappie fishing. I am hoping to get her in the water for the fall crappie bite on Eufaula. Nothing is more fun than filling up a cooler with some big ole slabs. Eating them is even better, lol.

I like drifting for big blues on keystone and Eufaula also. Sorry about the rant, lol. I am just excited to have my own boat and getting it on the water.

I went and looked at fish finders today and there is a lot to choose from. Again thanks for all the comments and helpful hints fellow tin lovers.


----------



## bonz_d (Oct 11, 2015)

Indeed it turned out very nicely. What method did you use to paint it? Spray? Roller, brush?


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman (Oct 11, 2015)

It turned out great! I like it a lot. =D> 

Don


----------



## CrappieSlayer36 (Oct 11, 2015)

I used an ingersol sprayer. The sprayer worked ok, it was a learning curve for sure, I have never used a sprayer before so I practiced on an old piece of chimney pipe for a little while before I attempted to paint the boat.

I used rustoleum enamel. I could not find the color I wanted. I was going for kind of a smokey blue color. So I got one gallon of light grey and a tiny can of dark blue and black. Mixed in the whole tiny can of blue paint and about a half cup of the black.

Sorry I cant remember if it was a pint or a quart. I purchased a container of hardener catalyst that was for a whole gallon of paint. I used 8 oz of mineral spirits to 16 oz of paint. It worked out well and I am happy with the final paint job.

If you guys have anymore questions I will do the best I can do to answer any questions, I am not a painter, but can try to explain how I did it better if you like. I mainly read the directions and took advice from folks on here. Lots of great information on here.

Today I hope to get a couple of coats of water sealer on the transom board and hope to get at least a half dozen or so on there before I put it back onto the back of the boat.

I need to find a good place with a good selection of stainless hardware. Most big box places have a limited selection.

I also did some work on the motor the other day. I replaced both coils, new prop, new water impeller and had to adjust the lean rich screw, it was screwed almost all the way out and it took me a little while to figure out that was why it was running like crap.

everyone have a great weekend and go catch some fish.


----------



## bonz_d (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the response to my question. 

What are you going to use to seal the transom wood? I have used a method I learned on another site that consists of using 1 part boiled linseed oil, 1 part mineral spirits and 2 parts spar and then apply that until it pools and won't soak up any more. Let that dry then apply 2 or 3 coats of spar making sure to cover the ends well.

I have used this method on many projects and works very well at a reasonable cost.


----------



## CrappieSlayer36 (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm using tinted water seal. Coating it about 10 times or so, lol. It seems as if the older transoms were good plywood that was just painted and sealed well. They lasted for years so the multi coated water sealer should last for several years or so. I am trying to get 10 good years of use out of it, lol.

the piece inside the boat appeared to be some kind of oak. It is a weird dimension, so I had to glue 2 pieces together, I will be cutting it to fit tomorrow. When I get it finished and installed I will post more pictures. I will most likely not be getting the wood in until wed or thurs.

I am really chomping at the bits to get this thing in the water, but being patient will mean better quality of course. 

After the wood goes in then I will build a small deck up front, and recover the bench seats, and install some good comfy seats.

I will post pictures of all the finished product. I will be happy to explain how I do what ever step yall want to hear more details about. But there are definitely cooler builds on here than mine, lol. 

Thanks again folks.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 12, 2015)

There is nothing quite like an old Alumacraft in the hands of a skilled rehabilitation specialist.

Very nicely done, Sir! =D> =D> =D> 


I luv dem ole boats.

Be well and safe.


----------



## CrappieSlayer36 (Oct 13, 2015)

This is my second old alumacraft, and this one will never be leaving, although the second one is still in the fam. My first one is at my grandfathers house and is a pond boat now for my little cousins.

I am so ready to try this thing out on the water. Maybe this weekend I can get it in the water and try out the engine and boat combo and see what I need to tweak here and there. 

I'm 100% service connected from the VA, so I may have to wait till the first of the month to do the deck build. I still have the trolling motor from my first alumacraft, so I will putting it back in there. It is a transom mount one, and that is good enough for me.

I hope to have more pictures up on here tomorrow or so.


----------



## CrappieSlayer36 (Oct 13, 2015)

I am doing some work on the transom pieces today. Hope everyone enjoys the pictures.


----------



## CrappieSlayer36 (Oct 13, 2015)

The new transom pieces. I hit submit on my previous post before getting the pics of the new pieces on here.


----------



## CrappieSlayer36 (Oct 14, 2015)

Got the transom back in today. My friend will be fabricating a cap for me tomorrow, so I should be able to get her in the water this weekend and try out the motor/boat combination and see how they work together.

Everything went smoothly, took me one screw to figure out just how much 5200 to put on each one. I used decent size washers on the exterior of the boat, and it looks kinda weird with that many pieces of hardware on the back of the boat, but those were the holes that were in the old transom so I just replaced what I took off.

I did scuff up the interior board and had to touch up the sealer on it. I did not like having to remove the transom cap in order to replace that board, but I could not figure out any other way to do it. If anyone has done it another way I would love to hear about it. 

But on to the important part. Pictures!!!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 15, 2015)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## CrappieSlayer36 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello again,

A good friend of mine finally had the time to fabricate a transom cap for me yesterday, and even brought it 30mins out of his way out to my house after he was finished at work. The cap in my opinion is just to keep the wood from getting too beat up when mounting and un mounting the motor on the boat.

We got it painted and installed it on the boat. Now I am ready to go test her out on the water and see what the boat will do with the older 25hp evinrude 2 stroke on it. I need to pick up a battery this week some time, my old one that I had several years ago will no longer hold a charge. I need to get one that will last a few years at least, maybe I can get by with just one battery in the boat? Anybody have any thoughts on this. 

One battery to start the boat, trolling motor for a couple hours and run the fish finder also. At least a half day on the water with one battery.

Took a few shots for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## bonz_d (Oct 20, 2015)

very clean looking, great work!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 21, 2015)

Great job! Cap looks really good.


----------



## mrm4155 (Apr 22, 2016)

Looks good what kind of rustoleum paint did you use? I've seen bottom and topside paint. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mgros483 (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks great! Isn't it crazy the amount of hardware that these transoms have on them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinTin (Apr 23, 2016)

mgros483 said:


> The bow cover was optional on the Deep C, at least in 1958



From the 1958 catalog:


----------

